# 1 lb of ground beef--what is your favorite thing to do w/ it?



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

I always seem to have a random lb of ground beef in my freezer at the end of the week (I shop for the week on Saturdays) and I never know what to do w/ it!

What are your favorite ways to use up a lb of ground beef?

(recipes would be much appreciated)








:


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I make easy/"poor man's" strognanoff.

Sautee Onions, mushrooms, thyme, ground beef, maybe some red wine. Then stir in sour cream and serve over noodles or rice.


----------



## highlandmum (Jan 20, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

Sloppy Joes are my current favorite way to use up a lb of ground beef. My partner makes them most of the time, but he cooks the beef with an onion, adds tomato sauce, chopped up bell pepper (any color), brown sugar, soy sauce, a little apple cider vinegar, salt, pepper, a little thyme. Very tasty!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

gound beef is our fast/lazy dinner night --

Last night we had tacos - saute onion and garlic, add ground beef & some seasoning. put it in a dish on the table, with dishes of heated refried beans, diced tomatoes, shredded carrots, and sour cream and grated cheese for those who can do dairy. Crisp and soft tortillas; don't forget the salsa.

Add it to tomato sauce with rice pasta. Saute onion and garlic; add diced pepper and any other veggies you want. Add a can of diced tomatoes and/or a jar of tomato sauce. I puree this, as my son will not eat the veggie chunks. Meanwhile, brown the ground beef in another pan. Add to tomato sauce. Serve over pasta.

If you want to be REALLY lazy or fast, you can skip the sauted onion/garlic in either recipe and just do the ground beef alone. That is actually what I did last night.


----------



## mrsfrenchy (Apr 14, 2008)

We have spaghetti with meat sauce almost every week. Brown the beef, add some plain tomato sauce, add in some minced onions, ketchup, a little hot sauce, and some various seasonings of your choice (oregano, red pepper flakes, etc).

Toss with some noodles and serve. It's a favorite here.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

Meatloaf: mix an egg, bread crumbs or some cooked oatmeal (bread crumbs taste nice, but you need a fair bit. oatmeal actually works just fine if you don't use too much. I'm working this out but I think like 1/2 c uncooked? I'm not sure. add it slowly, and see when you still have way more meat than oatmeal), salt and pepper, and a onion (I like to cook it a bit first so its really nice and sweet, it doesn't always get that way.) with the beef (make sure its all cool) add in a bunch of ketchup (I like muir glen because its corn syrup free but not too expensive). Put it in a loaf pan, top with lots more ketchup (this glazed ketchup is the best part, don't skimp. between these and the ketchup we eat it with, we eat almost 3/4 of a small bottle with meatloaf). bake probably about 45 min at oh 350-400, or until cooked.

chili, or hamburgers (doesn't stretch it), are also delicious.


----------



## wholesomemama (Jun 24, 2009)

Garlic meatballs - my whole family loves them. Mix ground beef, whole wheat bread crumbs and about 4 cloves of garlic (adjust amount of garlic based on taste). Cook in s skillet until brown on all sides. Stir in some tomato sauce and simmer for 20 minutes. Serve over pasta, rice or just eat them on their own.


----------



## DanaDane (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice* 
I make easy/"poor man's" strognanoff.

Sautee Onions, mushrooms, thyme, ground beef, maybe some red wine. Then stir in sour cream and serve over noodles or rice.

Dang that sounds yum! **puts sour cream on the shopping list**


----------



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice* 
I make easy/"poor man's" strognanoff.

Sautee Onions, mushrooms, thyme, ground beef, maybe some red wine. Then stir in sour cream and serve over noodles or rice.

That sounds amazing to me too! Thanks for sharing







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I make Pioneer Woman's Cajun Meatloaf with some changes/downsizing, one being that I only use 1 lb. ground beef and no pork. It turns out really, really good.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i love making hamburgers...i usually use ground moose, but ground beef would obviously be fine!

i always add ALOT to the meat, because otherwise i think hamburgers are boring and gross. i chop up onions and garlic, green chilies, salt, pepper, whatever other nice herbs or spices, kale, whatever i feel like...

and then i cook them in a cast iron pan with a little water and they turn out delicious and juicy and flavorful!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

This time of year, we like zucchini meatloaf. I make a pretty standard meatloaf, with bread crumbs, egg, an onion, salt, pepper, oregano, a bit squirt of ketchup, like the PP described, but I add to it lots of very very finely chopped zucchini or summer squash, and maybe some sweet peppers and shredded carrots. Top it with more ketchup and bake it for about an hour at 350.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Could use it to make: chilli, casserole, curry, lasagne, spag bol, pie, tacos, quesadillas, stir fry, enchiladas, burritos, meatballs, soup, in a pasta dish.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

hamburger soup, spagetti and meat sauce, tacos, meatballs, meatloaf, lasagne


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

This time of year when peppers and tomatoes are abundant, stuffed tomatoes or peppers!!!!







:

mix the meat with rice, spices (salt, pepper, garlic, oregano and anything else you want and have on hand) if using tomatoes, cut off the top, dig out the inards and use that, with peppers you just cut the tops off and dig out the seeds. (save the caps you cut off either) once everything is mixed up, stuff the fruits then bake, if you have extra stuffing can just spoon it around the tomatoes or peppers.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

oooo stuffed peppers....yum!


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

I made stuffed patty pan squah last night after I typed out my response like I described above for the peppers/toms... they were a little dry, but yummy! Used dill, basil and garlic as the seasonings, good combination.


----------



## chiromamma (Feb 24, 2003)

Spaghetti and meatballs....garlic(lots), handful of some kind of pulverized starch (oatmeal, matzoh meal, breadcrumbs, leftover cooked rice) an egg or two, basil, thyme or whatever dried/ fresh herb I'm in the mood for, fennel seed.
I roast them in 400 degree oven and then dump them in with sauce, making sure to scrape in the caramelized, fatty goodies from the roasting pan.

If I'm in a hurry, I do meat sauce. Same seasonings, no binders.

If I have extra time I'll make grinders with the meatballs. I just sautee peppers and onions and dump it all on a hoagie roll, broil mozz on top.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Aside from the obvious hamburgers or meatballs, I really like tamale pie or Joe's special. Tamale pie there are a million recipes for, but here is Joe's special:

Brown crumbled hamburger in a skillet. Pour off excess fat, then add chopped onions and saute until golden. Add fresh or frozen (squeezed dry) spinach and saute until wilted, in the case of fresh, or warmed, in the case of frozen. Add some beaten eggs -- I don't know, about one per diner? It's not an exact science -- and stir until the eggs are nicely set.

You can add cubed cooked potatoes when you add the onions, or season with nutmeg, or add mushrooms or parmesan cheese -- it's a very forgiving recipe.


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

My favorite thing to do with ground beef right now is a Thai beef and mint salad: Thai Beef Laab

Neither of my kids eat very much at the moment, and they both GOBBLE this down!

I omit the cilantro, and don't put hot sauce in their portions.


----------

